# KeyPad



## raarts (Jun 1, 2022)

raarts submitted a new resource:

KeyPad - Use Mac as bluetooth keyboard+mouse for streaming PC



> If you stream from a mac, and use a separate streaming pc, this utility comes in very handy.
> Press a hotkey, and suddenly your mac is the keyboard/mouse for your streaming pc, and you can control it from your mac.
> I connect my Mac to an HDMI capture card in my Windows PC (which runs OBS, Teams, and other software), and because of this utility I could get more space on my desk.
> Recommended!



Read more about this resource...


----------

